# Rocky steelhead with My Bonnie Charters



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good day on the Rocky. I had this man and his son for their first steelhead trip. This young man did great bringing some hogs to the net. Fishmybonnie.com 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome! I still haven't hooked up a Steelie.


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Check out my web site. I have a list of the trips that I offer and prices. Its well worth the money to fish with some one who is going to show you what equipment to buy and how to use it. It saves you money in the long run. I provide all the equipment, you just show up and enjoy the day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

nice job Marc...


----------



## 3way (Feb 26, 2012)

nice steel, what's the weight? how far up are they?


----------



## djmik (Dec 19, 2011)

nice job........great day on the Rock!!!


----------

